# anyone had cramping and lower back pain 8/9 dpo??



## kerry0502

Hi, i'm ttc for the first time and just wondered if anyone had expereinced the same syptoms as me and had a bfp. i had quite moderate period like cramping and lower backache at 8/9 dpo, if i hadn't of been charting i would have thought period was about to start. they have now gone but continues to be a dull ache, i normally only have them day before af. Also sore bbs and increased white cm, just curious and will keep me occupied until i can test, as everyone knows this is the longest two weeks ever, thanks for listening to my rambling!!


----------



## Leanne Louise

I had period pains for 2 days, was sure I was about to come on! Also lots of cm, I tested at 11 dpo and got bfn, waited several more days again and low and behold got my bfp! Am now 19 weeks :) good luck x


----------



## kerry0502

wow thats encouraging thanks and congrats to you, :flower:


----------



## TattooedMamma

Im the same as you! 

I'm 8DPO and have dull ache cramping on right side and had awful lower back ache CD7
Boobs are a little bit tender but nothing to write home about.


----------



## kerry0502

hopefully we'll both get what we want for xmas, i am 11 dpo at the moment, chest a little sore but nothing major to. not long before you get to find out!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Lower back pain was a first sign too!!! Still got it now, hope you get your bfps x


----------



## bluerose2012

IM 10 DPO JUST tested and got bfn had period pain and backache


----------



## kerry0502

i'm a poas addict! just done one at 11dpo but it was neg, however didn't use fmu so wasn't expecting anything but still stung, i must be patient is my new mantra, will wait a few days, hope it turns into a bfp! thanks for your responses


----------



## kerry0502

in shock.. a bfp today at 12 dpo can't quite believe it


----------



## sg0720

congratulations...can you tell everything you experienced up to getting your BFP

thanks


----------



## TattooedMamma

omg congrats!!! h&h nine months :happydance:

hope the backache is a good sign for me too hehe


----------



## kerry0502

Thanks, Sure, after ovulation I noticed i felt tired, had no energy for my normal gym sessions, not extreme fatigue but just lacking in energy. Then the cramps and backache lasting 2 days, about 5 days before my expected period, also had bouts of nausea and hot flushes throughout. however I've experienced all these before af apart from those cramps, which got quite strong. I didn't feel pregnant like some say. I think ihad a chemical pregnancy last month so. hoping. it sticks. good luck to you whatever your plans are x


----------



## CherryD

Congrats on your +!


----------



## Hopefull99

Congrats kerry, and god bless.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats to your bfp! Lower backache/backache in general was one of my first signs. And slight cramping.


----------

